# Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise



## tbgame32 (Dec 21, 2004)

I tried to search for this, so I might be alone here, but has anyone ever had a rattling noise coming from the right rear seat / seatbelt area?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (tbgame32)*

I've had one since the first day of ownership and it drives me freakin' nuts.
The problem is: no one can seem ot isolate where it's coming from. If anyone sits back there the problem goes away


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (TREGinginCO)*

I've also got a rattling coming from back there (and it's been there since day one).
I'm not taking it to the dealer until I've worked out where it's coming from - as past history (with other cars) tells me that rattles and dealers don't always go well together.
It sounds like it's coming from the rear seat back latch area, close to the belt.
My problem is that I don't ride in the back very often....
John.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_The problem is: no one can seem ot isolate where it's coming from. If anyone sits back there the problem goes away









Well, there you have at least one clue to the problem. Do a search, you'll find this has been covered before, and it's usually the shoulder/seat belt buckle knocking against the pillar. You could try latching the searbelts with no one in the seat and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (Curjo)*

It's a good plan - buckling them up. I've just never been bothered to try and track down the problem.
What is interesting is that it is only one side that rattles








Maybe different people designed the left/right seats....
John.


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (tbgame32)*

In mine, it was a problem from very early on. You may want to see if it goes away when the seat is folded, like mine did, to isolate it. I figured that the folded seat might indicate something within the upright seat was rattling, but maybe the folded seat was masking a sound from underneath. My rattle was corrected by securing the Exhaust Heat Shield at 5,100 miles, and they aligned and adjusted the seat slides.
I have also had rattling front and rear seat belts, which can easily be corrected by sliding the buckle up or down on the belt to keep it from hitting the door post.

Good luck.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (tbgame32)*

What resolved my rattle was the replacement of the seat latch. The latch that you pull up to lay the seat down. The latch was rattling and loose and the dealer just replaced the entire lack fixing the problem!


----------



## gatortreg (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (RvDUB)*

My rattle was the seat not being properly locked back into place after I folded the down. Try it.


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

I've tried both and still nothing!


----------



## Treg_Tom (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (MiguelT)*

My noise is comming from the right rear seat latch. It will be in for service Mon. I hope it gets fixed.


----------



## leftwing (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (Treg_Tom)*

I have had the same issue since day 1. Two different dealers have tried to fix the problem a total of about 5 times. I was able to isolated it down to the latch used to fold the seat down. The problem was eliminated by wedging a piece of thin cardboard into the latch. 
I've been driving this way for about 5 months now and will hopefully get the dealer to finally fix it for good.


----------



## bulahee (Jan 20, 2005)

check the manual-shade at back. Re-position it to make sure it's tightly housed in the door so it won't rattle.


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (bulahee)*

Had same thing. Just put rear seat down and back up a few times and the rattle went away.


----------



## MegaZapFan (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (noc)*

Mine turned out to be the cargo cover. Stealer replaced it under warranty and the rattle went away, although that was about 20,000 miles ago and I think it may be returning. Maybe simply removing and reinserting the cargo cover might be enough. give it a try.


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (tbgame32)*

Yep, since day one. Drives me crazy! I simply hate noises. Just had mine in for service today for two noises (not even this one) and for both, "can't replicate the problem." I hate that. The main reason is that the tech. has ****ty hearing. Get an aid!
I have tried everything. First, it is not the shoulder/seat belt buckle knocking against the pillar. Give me a break with that comment. Second, I have latched and latched the rear seat over and over to see if that helped. I have removed the rear cargo slide cover and no solution. I agree however, the noise isn't there when you sit in the seat. I guess that means it could be that it doesn't latch strong enough and vibrates a bit. I also found the black compartment cover (in cargo area on RHS) to rattle quite a bit. Just tap your hand against it and you will hear it. I ram an emergency kit against it to prevent the rattling. 
All that said, I still hear it. Maybe that seat latch system needs replacement. It has seemed slightly better over the winter, but in the summer I dreaded going over a bump as I knew I would hear that freak'n sound!








Definitely one of those things...


_Modified by svolk at 6:09 PM 1-24-2005_


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (svolk)*

Just wanted to bring this topic up again, any ideas or solutions?


----------



## NRG132 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (svolk)*

I had the same exact noise that went away once the seat was lowered all the way down. I finally isolated the rattle to the seat latch release lever just like others have. The solution was wedging a piece of cardboard between the latch and the latch body just like leftwing described. I'll ask my dealer to replace the latch assembly next time it is in for service.


----------



## Treg_Tom (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (NRG132)*

I had the rear seat latch replaced and noise went away.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (tbgame32)*

I know this sounds crazy, but make sure both buckles on that side are facing up. They can fall under the seat when you lift the seat bottom forward and fold down the seatbacks.. I've had this happen a few times.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (Ted K)*

I FOUND THE PROBLEM AND I FIXED IT!!!!!























When you fold the upper part of the right-rear seat forward, you'll see the black metal "bolt" looking thing sticking out of the side. This is the bolt that the seat latch clamps onto when you put the seatback into position.
I took some extra 3M clear tape I had and wrapped it around that bolt coming out of the side. The seat latch seems to grab onto the thing better and now the annoying damn rattle, the one I've lived with for nearly 13-months is gone!!!!! yyyyyeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaahhhhh!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (Ted K)*

I FOUND THE PROBLEM AND I FIXED IT!!!!!























When you fold the upper part of the right-rear seat forward, you'll see the black metal "bolt" looking thing sticking out of the side. This is the bolt that the seat latch clamps onto when you put the seatback into position.
I took some extra 3M clear tape I had and wrapped it around that bolt coming out of the side. The seat latch seems to grab onto the thing better and now the annoying damn rattle, the one I've lived with for nearly 13-months is gone!!!!! yyyyyeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaahhhhh!


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (TREGinginCO)*

Right on, I'm going to try that.
Shea.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (TREGinginCO)*

Thanks for the tip! At my last dealer visit I had the service writer, Eric, ride along to see if he could find the source. As I thought it was emanating from the rear, he sat in the right rear seat. Of course, not able to duplicate the rattle.


----------



## Luzy V8 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (DenverBill)*

can somebody provide the current part number of the rear seat latch (passenger side, MY 2004) ?
Does it always come with the upper release handle (plastic), which needs to be matched to the leather colour ? 
I want to order it online, but don´t have the part #.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Luzy V8 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (Luzy V8)*

OK, I helped myself. 
The current part # for the rear seat belt lock (passenger side) is 7L6-885-682-E-7D6. The last 3 digits is the color code for the handle. So "7D6" is brown (=teak).
One stealer quoted $95.56. Another quoted $79.63.
I ordered it today at 1stvwpats.com for $59+shipping.
That's still almost double the price of what the latch is costing in Germany.


----------



## SUVA (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_I FOUND THE PROBLEM AND I FIXED IT!!!!!























When you fold the upper part of the right-rear seat forward, you'll see the black metal "bolt" looking thing sticking out of the side. This is the bolt that the seat latch clamps onto when you put the seatback into position.
I took some extra 3M clear tape I had and wrapped it around that bolt coming out of the side. The seat latch seems to grab onto the thing better and now the annoying damn rattle, the one I've lived with for nearly 13-months is gone!!!!! yyyyyeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaahhhhh!

If you don't have any 3M tape, I cured mine with a thick rubber band wrapped around the bolt.


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise (SUVA)*

Since someone reactivated this old post--I wanted to share a solution for this that did not include duct tape. First--the cause of the squeak---The latch post that is mounted on the body gets loose/out of alignment and causes the squeak. It is an adjustable length bolt, so you can take it out, adjust the stop nut, and put it back in, and snug it up. I took mine out and compared it with the one on the opposite side, set the stop nut to that length, then put it back in. Squeak was gone! It might take some adjustment on the length, but with some trial and error, you'll find the sweet spot. 
good luck


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

*Recall available*

There is a recall on this very issue. I had it applied to my 2008 and it fixed the problem. I think the recall covers a range of years.
Sorry but I don't have the recall info but I saw the notice at the dealer. Even better, the rattle is gone for me.


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Recall available (PaulQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulQ* »_There is a recall on this very issue. I had it applied to my 2008 and it fixed the problem. I think the recall covers a range of years.
Sorry but I don't have the recall info but I saw the notice at the dealer. Even better, the rattle is gone for me.


It's not a recall, but I understand it's a TSB that's either out or will be v/soon, and yes, the "fix" is moving the post.
J


----------



## Luzy V8 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Recall available (2VWatatime)*

That's a good info. Thanks.
The TSB (78 02 08) was relased in August last year. Check TSB section on clubtouareg.com.
Interesting that it is the "lower pin" (not the upper bolt) which need to be adjusted.


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Recall available (Luzy V8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Luzy V8* »_That's a good info. Thanks.
The TSB (78 02 08) was relased in August last year. Check TSB section on clubtouareg.com.
Interesting that it is the "lower pin" (not the upper bolt) which need to be adjusted.

That's on "T1" as far as I know. Is the latch pin even adjustable on T1s? I'm totally guessing here, but this might be another T1/T2 change...
J


----------



## Luzy V8 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Recall available (2VWatatime)*

The TSB does not distinguish between T1 and T2. The TSB is only VIN related (7L_4D000001 until 7L_9D002199), so there seems not to be a difference. 
I did not understand how it is possible to "adjust" the lower pin. 
Since I already bought a new latch, I will try that first. If it doesn´t help, then I will do the work described in the TSB and remove the rear side trim to access the lower pin.


----------



## Luzy V8 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Recall available (Luzy V8)*

OK. I installed the new latch ... and the rattle is gone.








In fact the new latch has an additional pin inside the latch, which hinders the seat backrest to move too much and causing rattles.
I hope it remains like this, otherwise I will perform the modification according to the TSB.


----------



## dmw (Jan 23, 2004)

*Shade rattle*



bulahee said:


> check the manual-shade at back. Re-position it to make sure it's tightly housed in the door so it won't rattle.


I seem to have a vibration/rattle/noise that comes from the shades on both sides as well. I know this because I can reach back there and pull the shade while driving and the noise goes away every time.

The problem seems to stem from a lack of tension in the shade system...some slack develops and the mechanism rattles down inside the door.

Did you come up with a good solution for this?


----------



## Pavlos Pavlidis (Apr 21, 2012)

*I know how it feels, brother!*

I am having the same rattling clicking noises in my CC.. I will try and see if it comes from the cargo cover or the seat belt ... In any case, it's good to know I'm not.. crazy or something (most dealers WILL make you think you're crazy, cause you're... hearing things!!) 

But listen to this: This car has cost me up to 40,000 EUROS so far.. and will cost me more! 

Such minor problems should have been eliminated before mass production of the model.. 

NO OFFENCE VW owners, but the CC is NOT the Polo, or the Golf, or the UP! 

IT IS MUCH MORE EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## VWCCNYC (May 11, 2012)

*Vw cc 2012*

Hi

I have the same issue, can someone post a pic here?

The latch# posted is that for a VW CC year?


----------

